# Kindle Fire HDX 7" 16GB Tablet, Wifi - $129



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

Saw this on Forbes site:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/markrogowsky/2014/11/26/black-friday-guide-the-best-deals-on-tablets-smartphones-and-pcs/

Kindle Fire HDX 7" 16GB Tablet, Wifi Item: 306702 Model: B00BWYQ9YE

"Amazon Kindle Fire HDX ($129): This normally retails for $199, but Amazon has been discounting it to $179 lately. The best deal however is at Staples, which will sell it for just $129 using the following coupon code: 45209. For Amazon fans, the Kindle Fire tablets are a great option and at this price, the Fire HDX is hard to beat."


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If this really works, it is a dumbfoundingly good price!


----------

